# (Brag) I'm FINALLY quitting after 6 months



## UBERisaLOSER

6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.

I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.

I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
I am done with not being tipped.
I am done with the inane small talk.
I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
I am done being treated like a subhuman.
I am done kissing ass.
I am done being a slave.
I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
I am done with cops and traffic.
I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
I am done doubting myself.
I am done being AFRAID to fail.

I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.

I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).

**** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.

For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.

former uber driver out.


----------



## UberHammer

So you're done?


----------



## East Westerner

They could care less, really. All of my 5-dollar customers think we make really good money. Some of them will become drivers themselves . We're becoming a pyramid organization that is based on new drivers coming in all the time.Think Amway or ACN.
I will be doing Uber full time for 3 more months , than I am out too.
Until then - what Uber offers is OK enough I guess. My ratings are good, I treat customers well.
But 6 moth you have been doing this sounds like a good timeframe. Too bad they offer nothing to keep good drivers. The whole model is based on new drivers coming in.


----------



## UberFrolic

The only reason I chose uber was because I can focus on starting and establishing a business from home. And once that was up and running I can quit uber. Flexibility is great. These slow times during the holidays have hit pretty hard, I was doing just fine paying bills prior to Xmas. These new drivers have made it painfully more difficult to make money. I really hope that that changes as soon as everybody is back to the grind with school and work.

Good luck to you


----------



## UBERisaLOSER

UberHammer said:


> So you're done?


Yes. Been in a vicious circle for a while where I make just enough to make ends meet and just enough positive experiences with uber to continue justifying it but the cons outweigh the pros. I'll do the prime time surge hours tonight and tomorrow then I'm done. I feel so tired and drained and negative after a shift that I don't have any energy to do anything else (like work on my real business-I'm a fledgling entrepreneur). I make about 5x per hour at my real job than I do at Uber. Only problem is that I'm only working 3 hrs/wk right now. I like how in my real job there are no stars, no ratings, there's no vomit, threatening emails, cops, blaring shitty rap or techno, people ripping ass, etc. My clients love me, and I love them. Yes, it's work building a business, but it's a different kind of work than Uber. I am not cut out for uber. I am more than a peon worker bee slave. Why does Travis have $40B but I have nothing in the bank? Is his life worth 40 billion times more than mine? Clearly I need to do more of what he's doing and less of what his slaves are doing. I want more out of life than $10/hr and to be freezing my ass off at 3AM while walking to a bathroom in a convenience store in a sketchy part of town. Or living in fear over losing my "privilege" to make $10/hr because some jerk decides to give me one star. I've been putting off expanding my business because like I said, uber has been sucking the life out of me. But no more. I won't keep the phone "just in case". I won't "drive during the day only to avoid the drunks". There is no polishing a turd, and that's what uber is. I cannot move forward until I untether myself from this dead weight that is uber. And I can't be the only one who's in a similar situation.

I have no delusions of becoming a millionaire overnight, or ever-but I want a higher quality of life than this. 2-400/wk AIN'T CUTTING IT. Not for the stress involved.
Good luck to everyone here whatever you decide. Just keep in mind there is a whole world of possibilities out there and there is no reason to limit yourself to or allow yourself to be limited by uber.


----------



## alfaboy

UberHammer said:


> So you're done?


best quote this year!


----------



## pako garcia

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


Yes you quit; something that i dont think so you as the rest of us are becoming a uber jonky
After 6 months you realize something that is obvious since the first day?
But we are helping to turn the pax in something cheap, frugal, arrogant, demmanding, disgusted, shameless
After 6 months ypu help to depresiate the taxi industry by a 65%
after 6 months iyou participate inconditionally inFalse advertising Fraud, manipulation & spin Anti-competitive behaviour Tax evasion and/or avoidance Misleading and deceptive conduct Enabling, encouraging, supporting and reward illegal activity Making high numbers of fake bookings to cripple competition and waste drivers' time Price-surging greed and price-gouging, including profiteering from natural disasters Pushing every boundary as far as they can Operating whole networks of vehicles with inadequate or no valid insurance Refusal to accept responsibility for many wrong doings or empathy for those they have caused substantial hardship or suffering
After 6 months i wish you good look


----------



## East Westerner

When I quit Uber, I will go drink in Downtown and then take Uber home. I'll try not to puke in the car. I also will turn music on very loud, some annoying song from my smartphone connected to Ubers app and required in all Uber cars. I will also ask for free water and give no tip because it is already included in the bill. If driver says something I do not like, he will get one star from me but I will be nice and he will not know I did this to him. He will guess for two days why his ratings went down.
When I quit Uber... Haha


----------



## AintWorthIt

Get on the happy uber driver Facebook page. There are a ton of folks who just don't get it, sad really. Some of them would probably drive for .50 a mile and honestly we all know another rate cut is coming.


----------



## cybertec69

Uber's model is to have a car on every corner "boat loads more $ for uber, but way less for each driver", which has happened here in nyc "drivers on top of each other at each corner, more Uber's than yellow Taxis" . When I first started I used to gross $350 a day easy for a 12 shift, some days $450-$600, with better clients, I am not even coming close to half of that nowadays, with the same hours and worse clients. Most people who drive uber have no business sense, ask them how much value their car has lost in two years with uber, they would not know "did you make that depreciation back working for uber, not even close", once the car is in the shiter, did you make enough money to be able to refinance another vehicle "most likely not", plus the wear and tear you put on it by running it for 10-14 hours a day, including yourself, and the time wasted instead of looking for a real job,which in the time you are driving for the uber slave train someone else has filed that new job position "which offers medical, sick days and paid vacation".


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

East Westerner said:


> When I quit Uber, I will go drink in Downtown and then take Uber home. I'll try not to puke in the car. I also will turn music on very loud, some annoying song from my smartphone connected to Ubers app and required in all Uber cars. I will also ask for free water and give no tip because it is already included in the bill. If driver says something I do not like, he will get one star from me but I will be nice and he will not know I did this to him. He will guess for two days why his ratings went down.
> When I quit Uber... Haha


Sounds like a true uber pax lol this was funny comment


----------



## Jackie murphy

That's what happened in Boston my pay is down 30 percent I quit Jan 1 my gift to myself .Santander and Uber seemed to finance every black man with a Toyota Prius or Camry seems Racist but it's the truth I'm black they financed me . I can't wait to see what happens with all the Repos


----------



## Oc_DriverX

pako garcia said:


> Yes you qui; something that i dont think so you as the rest of us are becoming a uber jonky
> After 6 months you realize something that is obvious since the first day?
> But we are helping to tutr the pax in something cheap, frugal, arrogant, demmanding, disgusted, shameless
> After 6 months ypu help to depresiate the taxi industry by a 65%
> after 6 months iyou participate inconditionally inFalse advertising Fraud, manipulation & spin Anti-competitive behaviour Tax evasion and/or avoidance Misleading and deceptive conduct Enabling, encouraging, supporting and reward illegal activity Making high numbers of fake bookings to cripple competition and waste drivers' time Price-surging greed and price-gouging, including profiteering from natural disasters Pushing every boundary as far as they can Operating whole networks of vehicles with inadequate or no valid insurance Refusal to accept responsibility for many wrong doings or empathy for those they have caused substantial hardship or suffering
> After 6 months i wish you good look


Are you looking for a job with a Taxi PR firm, or are you simply a bitter cabbie?


----------



## driveLA

When I get tired of Uber i will literally turn into a super creep and try to score with every single female that comes in my car. 

I'm pretty sure at least 3 out of 5 will oblige and it will be a good while before I rack up enough complaints to be deactivated. 

I'll start selling them weed too. I get a lot of pax asking if I smoke or have any on me all the time.


----------



## pako garcia

Oc_DriverX said:


> Are you looking for a job with a Taxi PR firm, or are you simply a bitter cabbie?


All of the above
I stop working for uber and lift since this morning and i going back to my cab; at least if i dont make money i would keep my dignity


----------



## grUBBER

Useless thread.
Say hello to your customers.
I hope they will rate you more than a 4 on yelp or ebay or wherever the hell you offer them a chance to love you.


----------



## toi

Major "vent" thread here. 
Good luck my friend


----------



## pako garcia

grUBBER said:


> Useless thread.
> Say hello to your customers.
> I hope they will rate you more than a 4 on yelp or ebay or wherever the hell you offer them a chance to love you.


Yeap
But nobody would cancel my driver account
And in my cab i would have the control and nobody can threat me with the little stars
And i dont need implore for tips is already implayed by the nature ot the raxi people cant not be low level with me despite they pretend otherwise


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks

UberHammer said:


> So you're done?


haha


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks

alfaboy said:


> best quote this year!


i am still laughing


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks

pako garcia said:


> Yeap
> But nobody would cancel my driver account
> And in my cab i would have the control and nobody can threat me with the little stars
> And i dont need implore for tips is already implayed by the nature ot the raxi people cant not be low level with me despite they pretend otherwise


Hey Pako, your English typing is muy malo.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER

Quick update...I'm having one of those nights where everyone is super nice, agreeable, appreciative, gregarious, friendly, and respectful. However I still stand by my original post, it's not the two thirds of decent people, or the 10 percent of nice people, or even the 10 percent of somewhat irritating people, it's the 10 percent of insufferable assholes who make this job unbearable. And the pay still sucks as we all know. At least I'm having an easy time while I make a little bit of decent money during the only profitable hours of the only two profitable days of the week. It's good that I'm having a decent night but I'm still quitting and I urge anyone who is also having a good night to remember the bad times! Remember the stress and headache and how this whole thing is a scam for us and not worth it in the long run.

Uber is like an abusive partner. You get used and abused and terrorized and kept in fear and you want to leave but you can't. And sometimes they do a 180 and treat you well. So you end up staying because you're comfortable. Comfortable in your misery. Don't fall for it, break free!


----------



## mizzrock

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


This was actually quite beautiful.

I have made mistakes. I'm in college but I'm graduating late and really need a job. Parents help but I'm really feeling like I can't do this anymore.

With the lack of surge (Lyft) lately since Christmas of 2014 I am worrying and drinking myself to death praying that if I go to San Francisco (10mi away) that I'll make MAYBE $100 ($80 after commission) and I basically try 7 days a week at this point and still don't get $1,000. (Note also in college can't pull 12hr days).

The real corporate world is HARD to break into especially when you don't have a school career center to fall back on but you can do it. Use your uber / lyft savings and support yourself until you get a real job. You can lyft / uber on the side but we're BASICALLY UNEMPLOYED at this point.


----------



## Oh My

I don't like American cars or White men. Although you carried my bags and tuned to my favorite radio station, 1 star for you!


----------



## cybertec69

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Quick update...I'm having one of those nights where everyone is super nice, agreeable, appreciative, gregarious, friendly, and respectful. However I still stand by my original post, it's not the two thirds of decent people, or the 10 percent of nice people, or even the 10 percent of somewhat irritating people, it's the 10 percent of insufferable assholes who make this job unbearable. And the pay still sucks as we all know. At least I'm having an easy time while I make a little bit of decent money during the only profitable hours of the only two profitable days of the week. It's good that I'm having a decent night but I'm still quitting and I urge anyone who is also having a good night to remember the bad times! Remember the stress and headache and how this whole thing is a scam for us and not worth it in the long run.
> 
> Uber is like an abusive partner. You get used and abused and terrorized and kept in fear and you want to leave but you can't. And sometimes they do a 180 and treat you well. So you end up staying because you're comfortable. Comfortable in your misery. Don't fall for it, break free!


You know that you are not quiting, uber is like crack, you know it's bad for you, but you still do it, and Uber knows this.


----------



## chi1cabby

UBERisaLOSER said:


> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


I put your "Farewell From An Uber Driver" on Twitterland. 
I wish you All the Best in your New Endeavors.


----------



## Realityshark

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


It's great that you've fertilized your balls to the point that you're ready to start 2015 chasing your dreams. I'm not sure why you are insistent on trying to persuade the rest of us to follow in your footsteps. I personally do not feel that I have made poor life choices to get to this point. I'm not saying that Uber doesn't suck on many levels. It does. I use Uber, I don't allow Uber to use me. I certainly don't use it as a sole source of income.
I'm just curious why people who have trashed their lives feel that everyone around them are in the same boat? Your post reminds me of the newly reformed ex-smoker ragging the people smoking behind the building or the alcoholic with 90 days of sobriety taking inventory of a normal guy enjoying a beer.
Good luck in the new year but kindly save your pep talks for when you are gazing in the mirror chanting, "I'm good enough, I'm smart enough and dog gone it...people like me."


----------



## frndthDuvel

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


Do you live in a RED state?


----------



## gregthedriver

Most people feel a similar way . Uber is definitely using you if you take people in your own car places for almost nothing. Everybody should do the same to end the exploitation by Uber. We're making this horrible company rich at our own expense. Stop hating on the dude who is making a statement and telling his story.


----------



## Sydney Uber

> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


That's what I call irreconcilable differences!!

One thing for certain UBERisaLOSER, you wont have any regrets leaving this marriage!

Its good to hear of another escapee, hope its all upwards and onwards!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Y


driveLA said:


> When I get tired of Uber i will literally turn into a super creep and try to score with every single female that comes in my car.
> 
> I'm pretty sure at least 3 out of 5 will oblige and it will be a good while before I rack up enough complaints to be deactivated.
> 
> I'll start selling them weed too. I get a lot of pax asking if I smoke or have any on me all the time.


Yes, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


....you will be happier.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

pako garcia said:


> All of the above
> I stop working for uber and lift since this morning and i going back to my cab; at least if i dont make money i would keep my dignity


This is the inescapable reality. Even if cab driving came with the same miserable paycheck and the same breathtaking exposure to risk, it's still a more dignified way to earn a living. Uber's a scam and a fake company, news at nine. Soon the customers will know too that we're getting ripped off. And you know what will happen? They'll treat us even worse, since their respect will vanish.
Get out as soon as you can. I did, and now my checks are the same, except now I do not have to account for vehicle cost and SE tax. So actually my checks are double.


----------



## Andy1234

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


All of these complaints have been probably been stated a million times before by just as many cab drivers over the years. When was the last time you saw a cab driver living on easy street diving into a pool of cash like Scrooge Mcduck??? I bet never! Yes Uber makes misleading statements regarding pay, but I'm sure the taxicab companies make the same bull statements to their drivers as well. If you go into this thinking that you are going to miraculously become rich sitting in a car driving people around you are just fooling yourself. No employer ever paid tons of cash to employees/independent contractors for work that a high school drop out with a drivers licence can perform. Now on the upside of Uber if you have a real job/career that pays the bills and you are a night owl you can make a few extra bucks on the weekend with little cost or energy to you. If someone wants to make a full time job they can do so, but beware your going to work 50+ hours a week for meager pay just like all of the cabbies before you and all those that will come after.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

It's not a prestigious job, but it's hardly the _least _prestigious job. I mean, UberX might be, but not cab work.
Cab pay is not the same everywhere, and customers do yet long for the days where a driver was paid to know what the **** he was doing and where he was going (we do not, we are moonlighting).


----------



## Andy1234

True there are less attractive jobs in the world, but driving a cab will not be something to write home about. I like driving for Uber because it allow me a safe, courteous, and knowledgeable driver to make some money on the side without paying for leased vehicle or adhering to a schedule. There will always be complaints like any other job, but overall its a decent gig if you accept it for what it is and manage your expectations.


----------



## Stephanie619

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


Amen!


----------



## LADriver

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


A well stated resignation exclamation. As a 21 year limo veteran I've trained hundreds of drivers. There's a very distinct pattern of employee turnover in the limousine business. A big limo service with 100 cars will go through hundreds of drivers to find 5 Chauffeurs they can groom into pros. There's the 4 week range when new drivers have to at least wait for their first couple of checks. And then they bail right away. And then there's the 6 month range when new drivers kind-a-get the hang of the job, but it's not for them. They don't adjust to the hours (12 minimum), the traffic, the barking from dispatch (in this case the UBER "pings"), the pressure rides, the snooty/goofy/weird clients, the tickets, the near accidents, the sore feet, etc.

Being a Chauffeur is a very demanding service profession that requires years of patience and practice. Yet, UBER thinks it can put out thousands of inexperienced rookie drivers to handle a heavy workload along with the many unpredictable situations that can happen. Especially in the big cities (I've survived violent accidents that have totaled my Town-Car. As well as being robbed at gunpoint twice in L.A. etc.)

So, I applaud your 6 month trial. I agree with your assessment 100% But, I'm fortunate to have enough experience as a Chauffeur so that I'm bullet proof when it comes to ANY issue that gets in my way: car, sleep, no-sleep, low pay, high pay (my cash jobs) , nice passengers, passengers from hell (who I kick out without hesitation by the way), LAX, etc.

I've been driving for UBERX for 1 year and 2 months. More or less as an experiment since I can re-start my limo job at any time. So I do feel for the new drivers that have been thrown into the fire without the careful mentoring that a training Chauffeur can provide.

Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## LADriver

Jackie murphy said:


> That's what happened in Boston my pay is down 30 percent I quit Jan 1 my gift to myself .Santander and Uber seemed to finance every black man with a Toyota Prius or Camry seems Racist but it's the truth I'm black they financed me . I can't wait to see what happens with all the Repos


UBER will create a new division called Uber/Repo to return all the cars they financed. Any car dealership can use the Uber/Repo App to find the nearest tow truck to go fetch their cars back!


----------



## Maerynn1118

Andy1234 said:


> True there are less attractive jobs in the world, but driving a cab will not be something to write home about. I like driving for Uber because it allow me a safe, courteous, and knowledgeable driver to make some money on the side without paying for leased vehicle or adhering to a schedule. There will always be complaints like any other job, but overall its a decent gig if you accept it for what it is and manage your expectations.


I fully agree Andy1234. I am a night owl (for the most part). I also have two other jobs besides UBER; one of which I just put my notice in for... I'll tell you something guys, there are FAR worse gigs than driving for UBER. For the past 7 years, I have been a pizza delivery gal for various companies. UBER is way better than delivering pizza, I'll tell you that much! No sweeping, mopping, doing dishes. I'm used to dealing with drunks and crackheads from delivering pizza. However, I'm also used to getting paid $4.00 per hour while on the road, with only a guaranteed $1 for reimbursement of gas. Pay attention, folks! That's below minimum wage. We are expected to receive tips on nearly every delivery, so the companies are allowed to pay us what is called "tip-wage". Waitresses make $2.13 per hour, and delivery drivers make $4.00. As a driver delivering pizza, I was also using my own vehicle and my own gas. I couldn't claim it on my taxes because I don't have enough deductions to itemize. So basically, I was putting approximately 32,000 miles on my car per year for a job that paid less than minimum wage and praying that I would make decent tips (which was hardly ever the case).

Driving for UBER, I am able to make more money for the same (if not a little more) hours I put in while delivering pizza. I don't go home at night smelling of pizza and grease. I might smell of cheap perfume. I don't have back breaking chores like dishes, sweeping, and mopping (with my spinal damage, _trust_ me, it's back breaking labor). I just need to keep my car clean. I still deal with rude customers, but I don't deal with quite as many in a single shift. There is a MUCH higher chance of me being robbed/beaten/raped/killed as a delivery driver. So I ask you, which job is better? I say UBER. I am OCD about bookkeeping and am a paid tax preparer to boot, so I don't have to worry about that much at all.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

You can tell that the monied class has lost their ****ing minds when they’re gung-ho about cutting AIRLINE PILOT salaries to their bare-ass bones. Considering the last hull-loss crash in the US was provably caused by pay-related distraction.


----------



## Andy1234

Maerynn1118 said:


> I fully agree Andy1234. I am a night owl (for the most part). I also have two other jobs besides UBER; one of which I just put my notice in for... I'll tell you something guys, there are FAR worse gigs than driving for UBER. For the past 7 years, I have been a pizza delivery gal for various companies. UBER is way better than delivering pizza, I'll tell you that much! No sweeping, mopping, doing dishes. I'm used to dealing with drunks and crackheads from delivering pizza. However, I'm also used to getting paid $4.00 per hour while on the road, with only a guaranteed $1 for reimbursement of gas. Pay attention, folks! That's below minimum wage. We are expected to receive tips on nearly every delivery, so the companies are allowed to pay us what is called "tip-wage". Waitresses make $2.13 per hour, and delivery drivers make $4.00. As a driver delivering pizza, I was also using my own vehicle and my own gas. I couldn't claim it on my taxes because I don't have enough deductions to itemize. So basically, I was putting approximately 32,000 miles on my car per year for a job that paid less than minimum wage and praying that I would make decent tips (which was hardly ever the case).
> 
> Driving for UBER, I am able to make more money for the same (if not a little more) hours I put in while delivering pizza. I don't go home at night smelling of pizza and grease. I might smell of cheap perfume. I don't have back breaking chores like dishes, sweeping, and mopping (with my spinal damage, _trust_ me, it's back breaking labor). I just need to keep my car clean. I still deal with rude customers, but I don't deal with quite as many in a single shift. There is a MUCH higher chance of me being robbed/beaten/raped/killed as a delivery driver. So I ask you, which job is better? I say UBER. I am OCD about bookkeeping and am a paid tax preparer to boot, so I don't have to worry about that much at all.


I have always thought to pizza delivery drivers have had it bad based on the often dilapidated cars that come to my house to delivery pizzas. I always tip them 20% because I had a feeling they were on some kind of tip wage.


----------



## Maerynn1118

You can usually tell the difference between someone who delivers as their sole job vs a side job on the evenings for extra money by their car and when they work. If you deliver at all during the day and see pretty much the same person delivering for day shifts, that is their sole bread and butter. In the evening, the nicer car belongs to the side job driver. The beat up POS is bread and butter; and they drive in the evening in hopes of more deliveries and better tips.


----------



## Uber-Doober

cybertec69 said:


> Uber's model is to have a car on every corner "boat loads more $ for uber, but way less for each driver", which has happened here in nyc "drivers on top of each other at each corner, more Uber's than yellow Taxis" . When I first started I used to gross $350 a day easy for a 12 shift, some days $450-$600, with better clients, I am not even coming close to half of that nowadays, with the same hours and worse clients. Most people who drive uber have no business sense, ask them how much value their car has lost in two years with uber, they would not know "did you make that depreciation back working for uber, not even close", once the car is in the shiter, did you make enough money to be able to refinance another vehicle "most likely not", plus the wear and tear you put on it by running it for 10-14 hours a day, including yourself, and the time wasted instead of looking for a real job,which in the time you are driving for the uber slave train someone else has filed that new job position "which offers medical, sick days and paid vacation".


^^^
It's that bad in NYC? 
From now on, every time that I'm watching 'The Five' on Fox News, whenever I see a Prius drive by the window I'm gonna say, "There goes an Uber driver".


----------



## Uber-Doober

Andy1234 said:


> I have always thought to pizza delivery drivers have had it bad based on the often dilapidated cars that come to my house to delivery pizzas. I always tip them 20% because I had a feeling they were on some kind of tip wage.


^^^
Last Summer I called for a pizza delivery, my cousin and her husband were over here visiting for a few days. The kid pulls up in a new Bentley Continental GT. 
You know, the one with the W-12 engine. 205 MPH top end to make sure that the pizza is still hot when you get it. The car was a kind of metallic orange, believe it or not. 
I go to the door before he gets a chance to ring the bell and when he gets to the front door I say to him that tips must be good. 
And he says, "Oh, that's my uncles car. He owns the restaurant."


----------



## Maerynn1118

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Last Summer I called for a pizza delivery, my cousin and her husband were over here visiting for a few days. The kid pulls up in a new Bentley Continental GT.
> You know, the one with the W-12 engine. 205 MPH top end to make sure that the pizza is still hot when you get it. The car was a kind of metallic orange, believe it or not.
> I go to the door before he gets a chance to ring the bell and when he gets to the front door I say to him that tips must be good.
> And he says, "Oh, that's my uncles car. He owns the restaurant."


Must be nice to have that kind of uncle...


----------



## Uber-Doober

pako garcia said:


> All of the above
> I stop working for uber and lift since this morning and i going back to my cab; at least if i dont make money i would keep my dignity


^^^
Too bad. I kind of like your posts.
Best of luck to you. Really!


----------



## u-Boater

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


No need to hold back man, c'mon tell us how you really feel. Just let it all out...
Lol, best rant in the history of uBerpeople.net


----------



## Uber-Doober

LADriver said:


> A well stated resignation exclamation. As a 21 year limo veteran I've trained hundreds of drivers. There's a very distinct pattern of employee turnover in the limousine business. A big limo service with 100 cars will go through hundreds of drivers to find 5 Chauffeurs they can groom into pros. There's the 4 week range when new drivers have to at least wait for their first couple of checks. And then they bail right away. And then there's the 6 month range when new drivers kind-a-get the hang of the job, but it's not for them. They don't adjust to the hours (12 minimum), the traffic, the barking from dispatch (in this case the UBER "pings"), the pressure rides, the snooty/goofy/weird clients, the tickets, the near accidents, the sore feet, etc.
> 
> Being a Chauffeur is a very demanding service profession that requires years of patience and practice. Yet, UBER thinks it can put out thousands of inexperienced rookie drivers to handle a heavy workload along with the many unpredictable situations that can happen. Especially in the big cities (I've survived violent accidents that have totaled my Town-Car. As well as being robbed at gunpoint twice in L.A. etc.)
> 
> So, I applaud your 6 month trial. I agree with your assessment 100% But, I'm fortunate to have enough experience as a Chauffeur so that I'm bullet proof when it comes to ANY issue that gets in my way: car, sleep, no-sleep, low pay, high pay (my cash jobs) , nice passengers, passengers from hell (who I kick out without hesitation by the way), LAX, etc.
> 
> I've been driving for UBERX for 1 year and 2 months. More or less as an experiment since I can re-start my limo job at any time. So I do feel for the new drivers that have been thrown into the fire without the careful mentoring that a training Chauffeur can provide.
> 
> Best of luck in your future endeavors.


^^^
I couldn't have put it better, and I've been in a lot of the same situations except for having totaled my car. 
After my experience with being an owner operator with a big Dodge van and my T.C. I went to work for a cab company in Van Nuys that had a guy there with a few T.C.'s but his insurance company kicked him because of two really horrendous accidents with his drivers. 
Then I went to work for Music Ex. over in Burbank that I really liked because I really like getting to LAX when it's still dark in the AM. Even John Wayne or Burbank. 
And, yup, the washout rate is tremendous. It was like when talking to someone with the company (any company) and saying 'whatever happened to uhhh.... what was his name?'
And then the people that pull down the armrest and turn up the radio till you can't hear dispatch. 
Or the people that use the pocket on the back of the front seat as a 'pull' to get out of the car. I epoxied mine up... AFTER feeling to the bottom for that Kruggerand that I was sure that some 'high class' passenger left there. 
But I really did like the early morning coffee breaks over at the 7-11 Airport / Manchester and commiserating with the other drivers. HA! 
Leaving there and moving here to Vegas was a big mistake. Wish I could afford to buy back my old house in Sherman Oaks.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Well, you'd probably make more without any overhead to speak of if you dressed up presentably, white shirt, slacks, polished shoes, and got a big piece of cardboard and stood out on the island next to the left turn lane and wrote on it, "Starving Uber Driver".


----------



## VeniceLover

I'm right behind you. I've only been driving for a couple weeks. I always knew I wouldn't make a lot of money doing this, but I thought I would surely clear $500 per week. Clearly, I was smoking dope and living in la la land. I will gross $500 this week, but I've been online at least 40 hours waiting for a ping. I've driven to the hot spots. I've gone to areas where there weren't any drivers. If I troll at the airport I might get five or six rides per day - not nearly enough to make this worth my time. I'm going to give in another week and then I'll be finished with Uber. I realize the corp execs won't lose any sleep when I quit, but I can safely say I'll be sleeping a lot better at night knowing I'm not helping make this corporation any money.


----------



## mizzrock

VeniceLover said:


> I'm right behind you. I've only been driving for a couple weeks. I always knew I wouldn't make a lot of money doing this, but I thought I would surely clear $500 per week. Clearly, I was smoking dope and living in la la land. I will gross $500 this week, but I've been online at least 40 hours waiting for a ping. I've driven to the hot spots. I've gone to areas where there weren't any drivers. If I troll at the airport I might get five or six rides per day - not nearly enough to make this worth my time. I'm going to give in another week and then I'll be finished with Uber. I realize the corp execs won't lose any sleep when I quit, but I can safely say I'll be sleeping a lot better at night knowing I'm not helping make this corporation any money.


Yes it's just getting worse. With the onboarding of new drivers everyday it's getting difficult to find surge and who can be sure if the customer base is sustaining with flywheel promotions like on new years eve. It's disappointing i didn't onboard sooner. Would have bigger savings.


----------



## Schulz

I am amazed that there are drivers who don't know how to pee into an empty gatorade bottle and instead search for restrooms at 3am. Just pee into the bottle and empty at your favorite intersection.

Thank you, OP, for your post. It confirms what I found out before I started to drive for UBER--I was drawn in by the UBER hype ad on craigslist, but I did my research first. Thank you board.


----------



## mizzrock

Schulz said:


> I am amazed that there are drivers who don't know how to pee into an empty gatorade bottle and instead search for restrooms at 3am. Just pee into the bottle and empty at your favorite intersection.
> 
> Thank you, OP, for your post. It confirms what I found out before I started to drive for UBER--I was drawn in by the UBER hype ad on craigslist, but I did my research first. Thank you board.


I has vagina. I just stopped wearing underwear when I work night shifts and wear a skirt.

Trying to stick to day shifts and navigate to fast food or grocery store for quick bathroom. Customers usually wait for me.


----------



## Uber-Doober

mizzrock said:


> I has vagina. I just stopped wearing underwear when I work night shifts and wear a skirt.
> 
> Trying to stick to day shifts and navigate to fast food or grocery store for quick bathroom. Customers usually wait for me.


^^^
Wow, are you ever behind the times!!!
Haven't you seen those toilet seats that you slide into the trailer receiver under your back bumper? 
Has a replaceable clear plastic bag and everything. 
Campers use them out in the forest. 
Does an Uber driver S#it in the woods?


----------



## Uber-Doober

u-Boater said:


> No need to hold back man, c'mon tell us how you really feel. Just let it all out...
> Lol, best rant in the history of uBerpeople.net


^^^
Great avatar, u-boater, and it corresponds perfectly to your screen name. 
Send one ping for yes, and two for no. 
Great line from the Search For Red October.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Schulz said:


> I am amazed that there are drivers who don't know how to pee into an empty gatorade bottle and instead search for restrooms at 3am. Just pee into the bottle and empty at your favorite intersection.


Or maybe on the sidewalk in front of the local Uber office?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


You know, I agree with most if not all that you wrote. 
But how come some people drive yellow cabs for 10,20,30,40 years and more ? When I first started driving a cab in the 1980's I loved the first two years. 
There are people who've driven yellow cabs in NYC for 50-60 years .
The biggest problem I see with uber besides a driver on every corner is their stupid rating system. People love to hold that over your head.
In a yellow cab, I've known cab drivers to throw people's luggage out on the highway and told them to get the **** out.
I've personally have done some crazy shit to passengers who were real pricks. 
Another problem is many people who work for Uber really aren't cut out for this type of job.
And the people here who post that they throw people out, frankly I don't believe half of them because they are shaking in their boots of be deactivated. 
I've done taxis, very high end limousine companies, but the Uber clientele are pretty much the worst of all the transportation jobs .
And I consider myself relatively courteous and professional, but Uber's clients mostly suck.


----------



## pako garcia

Uber-Doober said:


> Well, you'd probably make more without any overhead to speak of if you dressed up presentably, white shirt, slacks, polished shoes, and got a big piece of cardboard and stood out on the island next to the left turn lane and wrote on it, "Starving Uber Driver".





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Too bad. I kind of like your posts.
> Best of luck to you. Really!


thankd but dont feel sorry for me
You be sorry for all the people that continued supporting this scam

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/undo...-allowed-drivers-licenses-california-27965306

Many states are approving laws like that; now travis has a endless resource of drivers;, supply increase, demands remain constant or decrease probably travis and his crew would offert .25dlls/m and trust me bro many many people now is willing to drive a ikea or a hounday financed by santander
And the pax would be more cheap, frugal , arrogants, disgusted , shameless than already are
I wish you Good luck too


----------



## elelegido

East Westerner said:


> When I quit Uber, I will go drink in Downtown and then take Uber home. I'll try not to puke in the car.


Thanks! Budget for the $250 though, just in case


> I also will turn music on very loud, some annoying song from my smartphone connected to Ubers app and required in all Uber cars.


No... you won't! You'll be enjoying selected tracks from Kenny Roger's Greatest Hits, which I _may_ agree to turn up, slightly.


> I will also ask for free water and give no tip because it is already included in the bill.


Hope you're not thirsty when you get in.


> If driver says something I do not like, he will get one star from me but I will be nice and he will not know I did this to him. He will guess for two days why his ratings went down.


The odds are against it.


> When I quit Uber... Haha


Haha!


----------



## elelegido

Schulz said:


> I am amazed that there are drivers who don't know how to pee into an empty gatorade bottle and instead search for restrooms at 3am. Just pee into the bottle and empty at your favorite intersection.


Mixing up the fresh Gatorade bottle and the used "Gatorade" bottle is an error one commits only once. Hmm - this tastes saltier than usual...


----------



## pako garcia

elelegido said:


> Thanks! Budget for the $250 though, just in case
> 
> No... you won't! You'll be enjoying selected tracks from Kenny Roger's Greatest Hits, which I _may_ agree to turn up, slightly.
> 
> Hope you're not thirsty when you get in.
> 
> The odds are against it.
> 
> Haha!


Dont forget to ask the driver:
How long you been working for uber?
How do you like working for uber?
Is that truth that you are making more money in uber than driving a stinky cab?
Lol


----------



## Bigusdicus

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


I only turn on my uber app when i drive home from my regular 40 hr week job. I have a 45 minute / 30 mile ride home. My driving are is about 40+ miles from downtown Boston. And when I turn on the rider app, there is no other drivers in my driving home area. I sometimes get a ping for a ride as I drive near the New England Patriot stadium which also has a popular outdoor shopping area. Most of the time I do not get any pings. If I do, I take it, if not, not a big deal. I am only doing it for extra cash, not for a living.


----------



## pako garcia

Bigusdicus said:


> I only turn on my uber app when i drive home from my regular 40 hr week job. I have a 45 minute / 30 mile ride home. My driving are is about 40+ miles from downtown Boston. And when I turn on the rider app, there is no other drivers in my driving home area. I sometimes get a ping for a ride as I drive near the New England Patriot stadium which also has a popular outdoor shopping area. Most of the time I do not get any pings. If I do, I take it, if not, not a big deal. I am only doing it for extra cash, not for a living.


Good congratulations everybody in this forum are proud of you
You are very smart; keep doing like that


----------



## dboogie2288

Andy1234 said:


> I have always thought to pizza delivery drivers have had it bad based on the often dilapidated cars that come to my house to delivery pizzas. I always tip them 20% because I had a feeling they were on some kind of tip wage.


Heheh I drove for jimmy johns in college.

Loved that job. They paid fair too. Minimum wage +%10 of sales + you keep all tips. There were some suckass days where I had no sales, and only walked home with like 20 bucks, but there were other 4 hour shifts that I had 100 bucks in cash, plus money on my paycheck. You knew which customers to hit first, and which to hit last. There was a dude that was on the FAR end of our delivery area that always got a Gargantuan. 7.75. He would give $8. You better believe he was dead ****ing last to get his delivery.

That said, I got into a fender bender in 2005 or so. I had a 1998 Oldsmobile Intrigue, not a fantastic car, but not horrible either. Enterprise gave me an 06 Nissan Maxima as my rental. AWESOME car. Well, I continued to drive for Jimmy Johns, and we serviced a high end private college (that I graduated from no less) and I had a delivery to one of the auxiliary dorm buildings. I would always call 2 or 3 minutes ahead of time, and tell them I was there, so that they were ready and waiting when I did finally arrive.

I rolled up in this pearl colored Nissan, which was newer than brand new at that point, and the little college ***** gave me this look like, 'wtf youve got a nicer car than ME, delivery boy'. Needless to say there was no tip.

Just a funny side note.

I wonder though if passengers have a similar bit of jealousy. Uber requires newer cars...and a LOT of people have pretty decent cars from what I see on here. I wonder if passengers are crappy because they think some Uber driving grunt has a nicer ride than they do.... hmmmmmm


----------



## dboogie2288

pako garcia said:


> thankd but dont feel sorry for me
> You be sorry for all the people that continued supporting this scam
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/undo...-allowed-drivers-licenses-california-27965306
> 
> Many states are approving laws like that; now travis has a endless resource of drivers;, supply increase, demands remain constant or decrease probably travis and his crew would offert .25dlls/m and trust me bro many many people now is willing to drive a ikea or a hounday financed by santander
> And the pax would be more cheap, frugal , arrogants, disgusted , shameless than already are
> I wish you Good luck too


I generally have no idea what in sam hell you're saying.


----------



## Bigusdicus

dboogie2288 said:


> Heheh I drove for jimmy johns in college.
> 
> Loved that job. They paid fair too. Minimum wage +%10 of sales + you keep all tips. There were some suckass days where I had no sales, and only walked home with like 20 bucks, but there were other 4 hour shifts that I had 100 bucks in cash, plus money on my paycheck. You knew which customers to hit first, and which to hit last. There was a dude that was on the FAR end of our delivery area that always got a Gargantuan. 7.75. He would give $8. You better believe he was dead ****ing last to get his delivery.
> 
> That said, I got into a fender bender in 2005 or so. I had a 1998 Oldsmobile Intrigue, not a fantastic car, but not horrible either. Enterprise gave me an 06 Nissan Maxima as my rental. AWESOME car. Well, I continued to drive for Jimmy Johns, and we serviced a high end private college (that I graduated from no less) and I had a delivery to one of the auxiliary dorm buildings. I would always call 2 or 3 minutes ahead of time, and tell them I was there, so that they were ready and waiting when I did finally arrive.
> 
> I rolled up in this pearl colored Nissan, which was newer than brand new at that point, and the little college ***** gave me this look like, 'wtf youve got a nicer car than ME, delivery boy'. Needless to say there was no tip.
> 
> Just a funny side note.
> 
> I wonder though if passengers have a similar bit of jealousy. Uber requires newer cars...and a LOT of people have pretty decent cars from what I see on here. I wonder if passengers are crappy because they think some Uber driving grunt has a nicer ride than they do.... hmmmmmm


My car is a 2005 ford suv with 189,000 miles. Far from new, but within the minimum required car age


----------



## cybertec69

Bigusdicus said:


> My car is a 2005 ford suv with 189,000 miles. Far from new, but within the minimum required car age


Not here in nyc, it needs to be a 2010 and up preferably a 2011 and up.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Bigusdicus said:


> My car is a 2005 ford suv with 189,000 miles. Far from new, but within the minimum required car age


You can use a ten year old car in Boston, wow! That cuts down on your overhead.


----------



## dboogie2288

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You can use a ten year old car in Boston, wow! That cuts down on your overhead.


Yeah they really dont consider in mileage. You can have a 2010 with 200k miles...and it would be an utter beater. They really should do further investigation on the vehicles used instead of just a broad stroke of a policy. There was another dude that posted about using his 2002 deville...it was clean, low miles, ugly as hell - but thats subjective. No reason he shouldnt be able to use that...who is to say its better than a 2010 model w/ the 200k miles I mentioned.


----------



## Bigusdicus

dboogie2288 said:


> Yeah they really dont consider in mileage. You can have a 2010 with 200k miles...and it would be an utter beater. They really should do further investigation on the vehicles used instead of just a broad stroke of a policy. There was another dude that posted about using his 2002 deville...it was clean, low miles, ugly as hell - but thats subjective. No reason he shouldnt be able to use that...who is to say its better than a 2010 model w/ the 200k miles I mentioned.


Wow. Not here in Boston. I can see how everyone is up in arms over all the rate cuts when they bought a new car or trying to maintain one just with Uber. What is the far in NYC? In Boston, non-surge, it is $1.20 a mile, and .21 a minute, and $2.00 base fare.


----------



## pako garcia

dboogie2288 said:


> I generally have no idea what in sam hell you're saying.


Obviously
Is ynderstandable


----------



## dboogie2288

pako garcia said:


> Obviously
> Is ynderstandable


da ****?!


----------



## pako garcia

dboogie2288 said:


> da ****?!


Try to avoid bad words
Otherwise ur going to be banned from this gig


----------



## dboogie2288

pako garcia said:


> Try to avoid bad words
> Otherwise ur going to be banned from this gig


OK, I'll cut you a deal. Make your posts literate in something that resembles proper English grammar, and I'll try to bring it down to PG rated.


----------



## pako garcia

dboogie2288 said:


> OK, I'll cut you a deal. Make your posts literate in something that resembles proper English grammar, and I'll try to bring it down to PG rated.


You see
This is much better
Just remember that we are not any rude-stinky taxi drivers we are very special people driving for trevis
So please behave according to the profile we suppose to proyect


----------



## Uber-Doober

elelegido said:


> Mixing up the fresh Gatorade bottle and the used "Gatorade" bottle is an error one commits only once. Hmm - this tastes saltier than usual...


^^^
As well as being just a tad warmer....


----------



## dboogie2288

pako garcia said:


> You see
> This is much better
> Just remember that we are not any rude-stinky taxi drivers we are very special people driving for trevis
> So please behave according to the profile we suppose to proyect


Still no idea what you're on about.


----------



## pako garcia

dboogie2288 said:


> Still no idea what you're on about.


Ok
Dont worry
The only think you got to understand is to keep driving and improve your rating
And remember travis loves u
Ok?


----------



## u-Boater

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Great avatar, u-boater, and it corresponds perfectly to your screen name.
> Send one ping for yes, and two for no.
> Great line from the Search For Red October.


Thanks man, I was wondering if anyone on here had picked up on the ping thing. Also, u-Boats are a good analogy that best describes how I utilize the uBer platform... under the radar. Before you dump uBer first let me send you a link. There are other ways to make uBer work without working crazy hours & hauling around drunken millenials. Also, quick correction... it's the "Hunt" for Red October. As in... uBer is being hunted by the press, Gov't Taxi Inc, & South Korea.


----------



## Uber-Doober

u-Boater said:


> Thanks man, I was wondering if anyone on here had picked up on the ping thing. Also, u-Boats are a good analogy that best describes how I utilize the uBer platform... under the radar. Before you dump uBer first let me send you a link. There are other ways to make uBer work without working crazy hours & hauling around drunken millenials. Also, quick correction... it's the "Hunt" for Red October. As in... uBer is being hunted by the press, Gov't Taxi Inc, & South Korea.


Yeah, sometimes I'm fairly smart. Did I actually type that? Ha!
There are some smart ways to make transportation work, and I did it with both companies that I worked for here in Vegas. One of the limo companies that I worked for here is also the largest taxi company in the state... and whenever I got a call from a passenger, I always called it in because this company has really great owners. "Connected" owners, but nevertheless, great. And great medical too with a choice of a PPO or HMO. The PPO is what I have and is the same one that all the police and fire have here in Clark County. 
As the Transportation Director over at the Aladdin (now Planet Hollywood) told me, once you give out 1,000 cards, you'll never have to stage at the airport EVER! And about 13% (give or take a percent) of my calls for pickups were from the private plane office over at McCarran. 
I'm not an Uber driver, but I decided to join the group here to get a feel about what drivers were saying, and what's happening with the percentages. 
Hey, what can I say? I like driving even though I have an MSME when we carried slide rules instead of calculators. And I still have my two foot long slide rule.

As I said to you, if they keep on cutting the percentage there are going to be a lotta drivers out there who maybe don't have the inventiveness, but go out on a limb and get a Santander lease that totally buries them.... kinda like having to buy from the Company Store during the coal mining days 100 years ago where you were paid in tokens only redeemable at the store, and not able to deposit at a bank.

Once they gotcha, your testicles are tied to a very short Bungee cord to the brake pedal.

A grand a month to pay for a Santander Prius at these rates? WHAT!


----------



## painfreepc

East Westerner said:


> When I quit Uber, I will go drink in Downtown and then take Uber home. I'll try not to puke in the car. I also will turn music on very loud, some annoying song from my smartphone connected to Ubers app and required in all Uber cars. I will also ask for free water and give no tip because it is already included in the bill. If driver says something I do not like, he will get one star from me but I will be nice and he will not know I did this to him. He will guess for two days why his ratings went down.
> When I quit Uber... Haha


If that Driver has a base of 500 rides, your single 1 star will only lower that driver's rating by 0.01, so good luck with that.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I am also quitting, and selling my car (SF Bay area) in another thread. New Years eve cemented the trend that this is not going to be worthwhile to me. To others, perhaps it is.


----------



## DriverJ

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


A great post. It just tells it the way it is. No one, period, should be treated this way. Unfortunately, most humans are okay with preying on others, if they benefit. I believe Uber will eventually be the most hated company on the planet. If they can stay afloat a few more months to reach that status.

I think there's more 'likes' on this post than any other I remember seeing on here. I wish I could 'love' it, because I do.


----------



## DriverJ

driveLA said:


> When I get tired of Uber i will literally turn into a super creep and try to score with every single female that comes in my car.
> 
> I'm pretty sure at least 3 out of 5 will oblige and it will be a good while before I rack up enough complaints to be deactivated.
> 
> I'll start selling them weed too. I get a lot of pax asking if I smoke or have any on me all the time.


I'be been offering my stud service to the ladies, but I always get a  just before they tuck-and-roll. I lose more tips that way. NOT!!


----------



## gregthedriver

Real talk.. I love this post too. Tell it how it really is


----------



## DriverJ

Uber, Hitler, and Travis. Oh, and Justin Bieber - SUCK IT!!


----------



## DriverJ

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Quick update...I'm having one of those nights where everyone is super nice, agreeable, appreciative, gregarious, friendly, and respectful. However I still stand by my original post, it's not the two thirds of decent people, or the 10 percent of nice people, or even the 10 percent of somewhat irritating people, it's the 10 percent of insufferable assholes who make this job unbearable. And the pay still sucks as we all know. At least I'm having an easy time while I make a little bit of decent money during the only profitable hours of the only two profitable days of the week. It's good that I'm having a decent night but I'm still quitting and I urge anyone who is also having a good night to remember the bad times! Remember the stress and headache and how this whole thing is a scam for us and not worth it in the long run.
> 
> Uber is like an abusive partner. You get used and abused and terrorized and kept in fear and you want to leave but you can't. And sometimes they do a 180 and treat you well. So you end up staying because you're comfortable. Comfortable in your misery. Don't fall for it, break free!


But Travis swore he would change, he promised things would be different. He even cried. Then he kicked me in the nuts and stole my wallet.


----------



## gregthedriver

When passengers ask you whether you like Uber just have this post loaded up and let them read this. No more bullshit responses and lies. Life is too short to worry about losing a four dollar an hour job that is highly dangerous. **** you uber. Eat a D.. Hope you end up bubbas ***** in the slammer wearing koolaid lipstick. And don't get the opportunity enjoy the billions made from exploiting Americans and citizens from abroad.


----------



## DriverJ

troubleinrivercity said:


> You can tell that the monied class has lost their ****ing minds when they're gung-ho about cutting AIRLINE PILOT salaries to their bare-ass bones. Considering the last hull-loss crash in the US was provably caused by pay-related distraction.


Uber-Air! $0.14/nautical mile. Wanna fly for Uber-Air? Bring your own Boeing 777 and private insurance. Rape Lounges installed by Uber. They do have a tradition to uphold. AVERAGE pilots earn $100,000,000/year!


----------



## DriverJ

Things have to be pretty bad when I get aroused thinking about drivers quiting by the tens of thousands. Hell, that's probably 1/8 of the L.A. drivers.


----------



## DriverJ

I'm not good at economics, but I was just thinking, it's probably not good when you have more drivers than riders.


----------



## SgtMurphy

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


You just won the internet.
Great Speeches in History, Volume ****Yeah


----------



## SgtMurphy

Oc_DriverX said:


> Are you looking for a job with a Taxi PR firm, or are you simply a bitter cabbie?


I always think of the No Doubt album where Gwen is holding the orange...when I see your posts I mean.
God damn Gwen was/is so ****ing hot.
The 90's were so ****ing fun.
WHY DID I HAVE TO BE IN 6th GRADE?!
Why why why...
It looks as though...
You're 
Letting go.
And if it's real then I don't want to know

Don't speak


----------



## MikeB

DriverJ said:


> Uber, Hitler, and Travis. Oh, and Justin Bieber - SUCK IT!!


you know I've been thinking that this travis shit has accumulated so much hate around the world that I am almost inclined to bet that this schmuck won't make to 50.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Not going to comment but I can tell you he wouldn’t get in an UberX for a million dollars.


----------



## gregthedriver

troubleinrivercity said:


> Not going to comment but I can tell you he wouldn't get in an UberX for a million dollars.[/QUOTE.
> Funny thing about that is a movie producer was talking to me about that being an interesting idea for a screenplay after me and him had a chat. Then he did not tip me on the sox dollar ride and told me I better give him 5 stars because he was giving me a 5. He got a 2.


----------



## Lou W

UBERisaLOSER said:


> I make about 5x per hour at my real job than I do at Uber. Only problem is that I'm only working 3 hrs/wk right now.


Really? 3hrs/wk is your real job?


----------



## UberLuxbod

dboogie2288 said:


> Yeah they really dont consider in mileage. You can have a 2010 with 200k miles...and it would be an utter beater. They really should do further investigation on the vehicles used instead of just a broad stroke of a policy. There was another dude that posted about using his 2002 deville...it was clean, low miles, ugly as hell - but thats subjective. No reason he shouldnt be able to use that...who is to say its better than a 2010 model w/ the 200k miles I mentioned.


The reason for the age limits is that statistically the newer the car the less likely it is to be a "beater"


----------



## dboogie2288

UberLuxbod said:


> The reason for the age limits is that statistically the newer the car the less likely it is to be a "beater"


I understand it...but there are always exceptions to the rule, in both directions. New car can be a beater...older car can be nice.


----------



## DriverJ

MikeB said:


> you know I've been thinking that this travis shit has accumulated so much hate around the world that I am almost inclined to bet that this schmuck won't make to 50.


Let us pray. 

Actually, I posted something similar on here before. With all the people that have been screwed by Uber, there's bound to be at least a hand-full that would love to off the guy. I think long before he's (50), for the most part he'll have been forgotten. He'll be a laughing stock in Silicon Valley, and Uber will probably be used as an example of "Don't do this" in business courses. I guess that's a dumb thing to say, but for a company valued at $40b, everything sure seems to be awfully eff'd up. When your entire business is a huge number of independent contractors, (and Uber Jax), that all hate you, you're not exactly operating on solid footing.


Bigusdicus said:


> Wow. Not here in Boston. I can see how everyone is up in arms over all the rate cuts when they bought a new car or trying to maintain one just with Uber. What is the far in NYC? In Boston, non-surge, it is $1.20 a mile, and .21 a minute, and $2.00 base fare.


Here's what it is in Louisville.

$1.30 Base Fare

$0.20 per minute

$1.15 Per mile

I believe Uber is gonna go down as one of the biggest flops in history, unless they change their way of doing business of course. For their EMPLOYEES! (drivers), I think they suck on a scale never seen before in the U.S., at least since labor laws have been in effect.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

dboogie2288 said:


> Yeah they really dont consider in mileage. You can have a 2010 with 200k miles...and it would be an utter beater. They really should do further investigation on the vehicles used instead of just a broad stroke of a policy. There was another dude that posted about using his 2002 deville...it was clean, low miles, ugly as hell - but thats subjective. No reason he shouldnt be able to use that...who is to say its better than a 2010 model w/ the 200k miles I mentioned.


The guy in Florida with the granny car ?


DriverJ said:


> Let us pray.
> 
> Actually, I posted something similar on here before. With all the people that have been screwed by Uber, there's bound to be at least a hand-full that would love to off the guy. I think long before he's (50), for the most part he'll have been forgotten. He'll be a laughing stock in Silicon Valley, and Uber will probably be used as an example of "Don't do this" in business courses. I guess that's a dumb thing to say, but for a company valued at $40b, everything sure seems to be awfully eff'd up. When your entire business is a huge number of independent contractors, (and Uber Jax), that all hate you, you're not exactly operating on solid footing.
> 
> Here's what it is in Louisville.
> 
> $1.30 Base Fare
> 
> $0.20 per minute
> 
> $1.15 Per mile
> 
> I believe Uber is gonna go down as one of the biggest flops in history, unless they change their way of doing business of course. For their EMPLOYEES! (drivers), I think they suck on a scale never seen before in the U.S., at least since labor laws have been in effect.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Take up a collection, $5 from every person TK screwed, and have him disappeared if you know what I mean.


----------



## Markisonit

For a part time, drive when and for as long as you want gig, it's ok.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Living social had a growth at all cost motto and look what happened to them...they got screwed and no ipo. I think uber is different though because they are making too much money right now. Eventually there will be problems but Travis and everyone else who has shares will be rich enough by that point it doesn't matter to them. BUT if the market goes through a rough patch and problems/issues start to really catch on in the media then it could really cause problems


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Ubermanpt said:


> Living social had a growth at all cost motto and look what happened to them...they got screwed and no ipo. I think uber is different though because they are making too much money right now. Eventually there will be problems but Travis and everyone else who has shares will be rich enough by that point it doesn't matter to them. BUT if the market goes through a rough patch and problems/issues start to really catch on in the media then it could really cause problems


Same as Mark Zuckerberg, and he still wants more money.


----------



## DriverJ

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Same as Mark Zuckerberg, and he still wants more money.


At least Zuckerberg has a product. Kalanick is just a lazy, worthless pimp benefiting from the hard work of others.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

DriverJ said:


> At least Zuckerberg has a product. Kalanick is just a lazy, worthless pimp benefiting from the hard work of others.


Zuckerberg stole the idea from those two twin dudes that sued and won.


----------



## elelegido

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Zuckerberg stole the idea from those two twin dudes that sued and won.


There were two of them?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Lol


----------



## DriverJ

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Zuckerberg stole the idea from those two twin dudes that sued and won.


But he at least produces a product/service to offer. His company makes something of value to people. I don't really use FB, although I do have an account, but other than some privacy concerns, I don't have much bad to say. Travis K. and co. produce nothing of value. They just connect supply and demand, but want all the money. **** Uber, and the Lyft they rode in on.

Kalanick - I have about as must respect for this guy as I do a child pornographer.


----------



## TeleSki

troubleinrivercity said:


> It's not a prestigious job, but it's hardly the _least _prestigious job. I mean, UberX might be, but not cab work.
> Cab pay is not the same everywhere, and customers do yet long for the days where a driver was paid to know what the **** he was doing and where he was going (we do not, we are moonlighting).


Are you driving around LAX? I'm up there 3 nights a week for my other job, and at least half the cabbies up there drive like they have their head up their arse.


----------



## Sydney Uber

LADriver said:


> UBER will create a new division called Uber/Repo to return all the cars they financed. Any car dealership can use the Uber/Repo App to find the nearest tow truck to go fetch their cars back!


That's Funny!


----------



## mizzrock

Markisonit said:


> For a part time, drive when and for as long as you want gig, it's ok.


Definitely not good by itself.


----------



## Sydney Uber

MikeB said:


> you know I've been thinking that this travis shit has accumulated so much hate around the world that I am almost inclined to bet that this schmuck won't make to 50.


He has been messing with a lot of Towel Heads - he better watch his back! Some of them know all about justice and fair play.


----------



## Markisonit

mizzrock said:


> Definitely not good by itself.


No. A full time gig it is not.


----------



## DriverJ

Sydney Uber said:


> He has been messing with a lot of Towel Heads - he better watch his back! Some of them know all about justice and fair play.


Even more of them are totally out of their diminished minds and like murdering white people.


----------



## pako garcia

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> Hey Pako, your English typing is muy malo.


I dont know bro
A lot of people complain about it but a lot more enjoy my opinions


----------



## pako garcia

DriverJ said:


> Let us pray.
> 
> Actually, I posted something similar on here before. With all the people that have been screwed by Uber, there's bound to be at least a hand-full that would love to off the guy. I think long before he's (50), for the most part he'll have been forgotten. He'll be a laughing stock in Silicon Valley, and Uber will probably be used as an example of "Don't do this" in business courses. I guess that's a dumb thing to say, but for a company valued at $40b, everything sure seems to be awfully eff'd up. When your entire business is a huge number of independent contractors, (and Uber Jax), that all hate you, you're not exactly operating on solid footing.
> 
> Here's what it is in Louisville.
> 
> $1.30 Base Fare
> 
> $0.20 per minute
> 
> $1.15 Per mile
> 
> I believe Uber is gonna go down as one of the biggest flops in history, unless they change their way of doing business of course. For their EMPLOYEES! (drivers), I think they suck on a scale never seen before in the U.S., at least since labor laws have been in effect.


I dont think so
As long as more mental ******ers are willing to drive for travis and his crew
As long this scam would remain afloat
In the meantime the cheap, frugal, stupid, arrogants, disgusted , classless, shameless scum riders would remain very pleased and enchanted with the peanuts they are paying to travis and his team for ride
To al travis drivers: keep doing this excelent work and dont forget; travis and riders loves u


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Bigusdicus said:


> I only turn on my uber app when i drive home from my regular 40 hr week job. I have a 45 minute / 30 mile ride home. My driving are is about 40+ miles from downtown Boston. And when I turn on the rider app, there is no other drivers in my driving home area. I sometimes get a ping for a ride as I drive near the New England Patriot stadium which also has a popular outdoor shopping area. Most of the time I do not get any pings. If I do, I take it, if not, not a big deal. I am only doing it for extra cash, not for a living.


POST # 63 / BIGUSDICKUS: ... Another Monty
Python fan...and in Boston, no less! I met the
actor/author that played Pontius Pilate in
"Life of Brian" (Michael Palin) when he spoke
and did a book signing in Harvard Square
back in 2008.


----------



## Uber9

Bigusdicus said:


> I only turn on my uber app when i drive home from my regular 40 hr week job. I have a 45 minute / 30 mile ride home. My driving are is about 40+ miles from downtown Boston. And when I turn on the rider app, there is no other drivers in my driving home area. I sometimes get a ping for a ride as I drive near the New England Patriot stadium which also has a popular outdoor shopping area. Most of the time I do not get any pings. If I do, I take it, if not, not a big deal. I am only doing it for extra cash, not for a living.


This is absolutely what I do and I go north, if I get a ping good, if not I still head home. 

Fortunately I don't fall for the uber hype, although I do open my app on Saturday and sunday and usually get a couple hours of action and then I call it a day.

Ubering does not pay, you can not make a living, I have very recently used uber as a rider too and could not believe "...there is a sucker born every minute..." the drivers had no clue that it actually cost them to Uber, one pays almost $800 a month for his Uber/Santander camry, he did say he will give it back.

In my estimate if one drives (total mile) over 60K miles a year then yes one can make about $40k a year, but boy that is a lot of miles and you really depreciate the car real fast.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber9 said:


> In my estimate if one drives (total mile) over 60K miles a year then yes one can make about $40k a year, but boy that is a lot of miles and you really depreciate the car real fast.


Not at $0.73/mile!! Are you kidding?


----------



## Uber9

DriverJ said:


> Not at $0.73/mile!! Are you kidding?


In Boston at current rates you may reach that figure, it will be a stretch though.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber9 said:


> In Boston at current rates you may reach that figure, it will be a stretch though.


I'm sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## Riding with Kel

cybertec69 said:


> Uber's model is to have a car on every corner "boat loads more $ for uber, but way less for each driver", which has happened here in nyc "drivers on top of each other at each corner, more Uber's than yellow Taxis" . When I first started I used to gross $350 a day easy for a 12 shift, some days $450-$600, with better clients, I am not even coming close to half of that nowadays, with the same hours and worse clients. Most people who drive uber have no business sense, ask them how much value their car has lost in two years with uber, they would not know "did you make that depreciation back working for uber, not even close", once the car is in the shiter, did you make enough money to be able to refinance another vehicle "most likely not", plus the wear and tear you put on it by running it for 10-14 hours a day, including yourself, and the time wasted instead of looking for a real job,which in the time you are driving for the uber slave train someone else has filed that new job position "which offers medical, sick days and paid vacation".


I gave it a shot, I learned after my first ride that there is no money in it. The fare was 15.48 they deposited .78 cents into my bank account. Talk about a good first impression!


----------



## pako garcia

Riding with Kel said:


> I gave it a shot, I learned after my first ride that there is no money in it. The fare was 15.48 they deposited .78 cents into my bank account. Talk about a good first impression!


You realize this in your first ride
Why some people realize that after 6 months or one year?
It is for this that we the people draving for travis are stagmitized as mental ******ers
Ani way the pseudopax scum and travis loves us


----------



## cybertec69

pako garcia said:


> You realize this in your first ride
> Why some people realize that after 6 months or one year?
> It is for this that we the people draving for travis are stagmitized as mental ******ers
> Ani way the pseudopax scum and travis loves us


Spell check please, it makes it hard to read your posts. Not that they make any sense.


----------



## pako garcia

cybertec69 said:


> Spell check please, it makes it hard to read your posts.


Sorry bro
But in case u didnt notice yet
Im a simple driver not a gramatic doctor
But all u got to know is that travis loves us


----------



## UberHammer

DriverJ said:


> Not at $0.73/mile!! Are you kidding?


Louisville is now at $0.70.


----------



## DriverJ

Riding with Kel said:


> I gave it a shot, I learned after my first ride that there is no money in it. The fare was 15.48 they deposited .78 cents into my bank account. Talk about a good first impression!


They didn't tell you about the $0.78 'deposit fee?'


----------



## DriverJ

UberHammer said:


> Louisville is now at $0.70.


I know, I'm sitting in downtown Louisville looking at it on my iPhone screen in disbelief, wondering if it's worth driving to SF to shove this phone up Travis K's. ass. Guess I'll take an Uber out there. Any SF drivers wanna do lunch on Saturday, after I get bailed out?

UPDATE: There's ****ing cars out here! People are actually gonna do this!!

UPDATE2: I forgot, the new rates, the ones that will allow us to make the big bucks, don't actually go into effect until 12pm PST tomorrow, so the drivers out tonight are still bringing in that massive $1.15/mile. Go get it guys! I'll be out of your way.


----------



## MikeB

DriverJ said:


> wondering if it's worth driving to SF to shove this phone up Travis K's. ass.


*IT IS TOTALLY WORTH IT!!!*


----------



## DriverJ

MikeB said:


> *IT IS TOTALLY WORTH IT!!!*


If Uber wasn't so stupid they would have actually done a real background check and would've seen I've already done hard time for iPhone ass-shovin'.


----------



## MikeB

DriverJ said:


> I've already done hard time for iPhone ass-shovin'.


It's legal in this City. His office is less than a mile away from Castro.


----------



## DriverJ

MikeB said:


> It's legal in this City. His office is less than a mile away from Castro.


Are you sure it's legal? The last guy from your city that told me something was legal was a liar.  They probably have some heavy-duty security going on around that dude's office too. I wouldn't wanna be him. I'm gonna sit back, watch and wait. You see what happened to the poor cartoonists in France for pissing some people off. I have a feeling there's more than a few of that mentality that drive for Uber, and are extremely angry with one Travis Humperdinck about now. Especially if they got suckered into the car financing deal.

I don't know if everyone here is trying to get in a final few bucks before the new rates kick in or what, but it looks like business as usual from the number of cars on the road. The thing is, which I would think everyone should know, it's not gonna matter much how many cars are out, or how many rides you do. You'll be losing money with every mile driven. Of course they've got their scam 'guarantees' being offered, but that's just a distraction. Kinda like waving a stuffed animal up in the air when you're trying to snap a photo of an infant.

Hey Uber - Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice - **** YOU!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Some shithead Uber driver ran into my delivery truck today. He’s just completed a really ill-advised U-turn (Uber drivers are the #1 U-turners), and he just clips my mirror right the hell off because he’s just got no time to check if there’s space to pass me. He drove off, but I would have never given him a heart attack by invoking his insurance. Just reported it like it happened while I was in a building.


----------



## DriverJ

troubleinrivercity said:


> Some shithead Uber driver ran into my delivery truck today. He's just completed a really ill-advised U-turn (Uber drivers are the #1 U-turners), and he just clips my mirror right the hell off because he's just got no time to check if there's space to pass me. He drove off, but I would have never given him a heart attack by invoking his insurance. Just reported it like it happened while I was in a building.


Sounds like Uber. The scurge of the planet. Yep, that's Uber.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Uber drivers are really, really easy to spot. They drive one of four cars and have the phone mounted in the DEAD CENTER of their windshield. The U is completely unnecessary, everyone knows who you are.


----------



## MikeB

DriverJ said:


> Are you sure it's legal?


Positive. Anything what goes into an ass is perfectly legal, encouraged and protected in this City.


----------



## DriverJ

MikeB said:


> Positive. Anything what goes into an ass is perfectly legal, encouraged and protected in this City.


That's right, it's San Fran. I almost forgot. Butt City, USA! I bet the Uber office building is even shaped like a big Travis, I mean asshole.


----------



## salpal

Not everyone... is rock bottom.
And, Uber.. depending on your Market can offer a good weekly income. 

Listen, i saw others in this forum, including myself doing this as a side hustle or building cap for a business.

Unless you're in sales... a regular job is time dependent. You will not increase nor decrease your salary no matter what you do, how well you do it, where you travel, where you travel to... 

Sure, Uber is time dependent as well.. to a certain extent. If you study your market.. you can get an upper leg.

That's how it is. In NY NJ some drivers "Claim" to make up to $1k on a good day. 
Anyone who needs a quick $10k could REALLY do this for 2 - 3 months and get their mom/pop shop up and running.

Situation is different for everybody. Others, want to buy their college students textbooks. Drive 3 days of the week and knock that out..

Uber did what every other major succeeding company has done. Convenience and opportunity.


----------



## gregthedriver

Drivers claim to make 1000? You don't drive for uber your probably TKs homie


----------



## Schulz

Uber just cut rates in Dallas to $0.90 per mile. Can't live on that, and to get the guarantee you have to drive 50 minutes per hour and have a 90% acceptance rate. WTF? The scheme is to target Uber driver's moonlighting for Lyft perhaps. Uber will become the most hated company in the world because millions of drivers will form the foundation of an anti-uber revulsion and there will be so much hate on the net that one day even riders will be sick of this company.


----------



## BulletTrain

u-Boater said:


> Thanks man, I was wondering if anyone on here had picked up on the ping thing. Also, u-Boats are a good analogy that best describes how I utilize the uBer platform... under the radar. Before you dump uBer first let me send you a link. There are other ways to make uBer work without working crazy hours & hauling around drunken millenials. Also, quick correction... it's the "Hunt" for Red October. As in... uBer is being hunted by the press, Gov't Taxi Inc, & South Korea.


U-Boater, how do I get in touch so you can send that link? You profile can't be accessed.


----------



## DriverJ

gregthedriver said:


> Drivers claim to make 1000? You don't drive for uber your probably TKs homie


Yep, the dude don't have a clue. Most of the pro-Uber boys are new members. Post, then disappear. Rather strange, I must say.


----------



## DriverJ

Schulz said:


> Uber just cut rates in Dallas to $0.90 per mile. Can't live on that, and to get the guarantee you have to drive 50 minutes per hour and have a 90% acceptance rate. WTF? The scheme is to target Uber driver's moonlighting for Lyft perhaps. Uber will become the most hated company in the world because millions of drivers will form the foundation of an anti-uber revulsion and there will be so much hate on the net that one day even riders will be sick of this company.


I would venture to say that they may very well be the most hated company in the world right now. Maybe that's just in my city though.


----------



## cybertec69

As you can see by salpal's post, this has become a part time gig for college kids and people looking for a bit of extra cash. Doing this to make a living is not happening, salpal and his college buddies have made sure of that, if anything you will have to join a real black base to hopefully make any real money, but then you can't just come and go as you please, not to the extend like you can with uber.


----------



## jfrodo

After NYE it's just a dead time of the year until Jan 20th when the University students start up again. I don't even bother doing UBER/Lyft until then. Taxis actually have mandatory week off at this time of the year right after NYE. Also if the weather is icy rain, I don't bother to drive, no sense risking it. I did drive motor coaches during that time to El Paso, Dallas and Amarillo, but it wasn't in my own vehicles which spared it from wear and tear. I'm just glad it's just a side gig. I sent my iphone back so I will be saving money. I checked out postmates, and they have these 1 hour orientation sessions and require you to have an Iphone or rent one and pay 100 deposit. It seems not worth it for me. When I do drive I end up doing a 12-14 day and only do a day at a time when the other work is slow. That works for me. In that time I end up making enough to pay the monthly payment on one of my vehicles which is 217 a month. In this economy with high costs of living I always have to be looking for side gigs there's no other way to survive. But it's all about patience,timing, and with experience you can make things work in your favor. It's just the outrageous claims and false advertising that pisses me off and I refuse to do their marketing or get other drivers to sign up because I know it's all bullshit. 1200 a week? My ass! If other people ask me about working for UBER I tell them real story of hardship, butt/leg pain, very little money, irritating idiot passengers and losing sleep.


----------



## salpal

gregthedriver said:


> Drivers claim to make 1000? You don't drive for uber your probably TKs homie


He drives NYC said he got NO Sleep for 14 hours... i don't know wether to believe him or not


----------



## ldriva

UberFrolic said:


> The only reason I chose uber was because I can focus on starting and establishing a business from home. And once that was up and running I can quit uber. Flexibility is great. These slow times during the holidays have hit pretty hard, I was doing just fine paying bills prior to Xmas. These new drivers have made it painfully more difficult to make money. I really hope that that changes as soon as everybody is back to the grind with school and work.
> 
> Good luck to you


Part of the reason I've been doing Uber. Things are starting to turn around as soon as I'm on my feet. I'm out!


----------



## scrurbscrud

salpal said:


> Not everyone... is rock bottom.
> And, Uber.. depending on your Market can offer a good weekly income.
> 
> Listen, i saw others in this forum, including myself doing this as a side hustle or building cap for a business.
> 
> Unless you're in sales... a regular job is time dependent. You will not increase nor decrease your salary no matter what you do, how well you do it, where you travel, where you travel to...
> 
> Sure, Uber is time dependent as well.. to a certain extent. If you study your market.. you can get an upper leg.
> 
> That's how it is. In NY NJ some drivers "Claim" to make up to $1k on a good day.
> Anyone who needs a quick $10k could REALLY do this for 2 - 3 months and get their mom/pop shop up and running.
> 
> Situation is different for everybody. Others, want to buy their college students textbooks. Drive 3 days of the week and knock that out..
> 
> Uber did what every other major succeeding company has done. Convenience and opportunity.


Another math illiterate takes to the fold.

UberX in NJ is a buck ten a mile. To even GROSS before expenses, 1K, means to drive about, oh, 1200 miles or so in a day.

Go for it buddy. You might last a day. Might even squeeze out 2 days with a little meth added.


----------



## scrurbscrud

salpal said:


> He drives NYC said he got NO Sleep for 14 hours... i don't know wether to believe him or not


Yeah, well they are about double the NJ mile rate too.

And with much higher overhead to get it.


----------



## Karl_Baden

UberHammer said:


> So you're done?


Stick a fork in him - he's DONE.


----------



## Markisonit

The more that quit the more businesses for the rest of us.


----------



## Karl_Baden

Markisonit said:


> The more that quit the more businesses for the rest of us.


LOL. _Uber: Gladiators!_ Last man standing. Driver vs. Driver. *FIGHT UNTIL YOU'RE THE ONLY UBER DRIVER LEFT!
*
It's like those hands-on-a-hardbody contest - who can hold out the longest?!


----------



## cybertec69

Markisonit said:


> The more that quit the more businesses for the rest of us.


Unfortunately, there is more signing up than quitting, Uber does not care as they know there will always be fresh meat to sign up with them.


----------



## UberHammer

cybertec69 said:


> Unfortunately, there is more signing up than quitting, Uber does not care as they know there will always be fresh meat to sign up with them.


Most people hate being employed, so non-employment income opportunities have always drawn in masses willing to try. For decades it was MLMs pulling them in with "be your own boss" and "own your own business". But now that most people know MLMs suck, it is being replaced by independent contractor opps pulling them in with "work whenever you want" and "earn as much as you want". It's just the new form of the same false promises, but again people hate being employed so much they'll try anything until it obviously doesn't work. For most people it takes less than a few months to see that this one doesn't work either, but because we are still in the early stages in the new phenomenon, for everyone realizing it doesn't work and quitting, there are two more just starting.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Yep! There's a sucker born every minute & I was the one at 1201 hrs on t the day I was born.


----------



## Karl_Baden

UberHammer said:


> Most people hate being employed, so non-employment income opportunities have always drawn in masses willing to try. For decades it was MLMs pulling them in with "be your own boss" and "own your own business". But now that most people know MLMs suck, it is being replaced by independent contractor opps pulling them in with "work whenever you want" and "earn as much as you want". It's just the new form of the same false promises, but again people hate being employed so much they'll try anything until it obviously doesn't work. For most people it takes less than a few months to see that this one doesn't work either, but because we are still in the early stages in the new phenomenon, for everyone realizing it doesn't work and quitting, there are two more just starting.


Oh, lord. What you've described is hardly characteristic of Uber/Lyft drivers. Also, WTF? We're all lazy schmucks who "don't want to work"? Get outta here.


----------



## UberHammer

Karl_Baden said:


> Oh, lord. What you've described is hardly characteristic of Uber/Lyft drivers. Also, WTF? We're all lazy schmucks who "don't want to work"? Get outta here.


What did you read? Obviously it wasn't my post to which you responded.

When you use quotes ("xxxx"), it means you are quoiting word for word. No where in my post did I ever say "don't want to work", nor did I even insinuate anyone is lazy. Read my post again without whatever preconceived notions you used to completely misinterpret it the first time.


----------



## Karl_Baden

UberHammer said:


> What did you read? Obviously it wasn't my post to which you responded.
> 
> When you use quotes ("xxxx"), it means you are quoiting word for word. No where in my post did I ever say "don't want to work", nor did I even insinuate anyone is lazy. Read my post again without whatever preconceived notions you used to completely misinterpret it the first time.


You said: "people hate being employed". I quoted you accurately, dolt.


----------



## UberHammer

Karl_Baden said:


> You said: "people hate being employed". I quoted you accurately, dolt.


"people hate being employed" and "don't want to work" are no where close to being the same.


----------



## DriverJ

Karl_Baden said:


> Stick a fork in him - he's DONE.


Uber's already stuck one in him. Oh, you said a fork.


----------



## DriverJ

UberHammer said:


> Most people hate being employed, so non-employment income opportunities have always drawn in masses willing to try. For decades it was MLMs pulling them in with "be your own boss" and "own your own business". But now that most people know MLMs suck, it is being replaced by independent contractor opps pulling them in with "work whenever you want" and "earn as much as you want". It's just the new form of the same false promises, but again people hate being employed so much they'll try anything until it obviously doesn't work. For most people it takes less than a few months to see that this one doesn't work either, but because we are still in the early stages in the new phenomenon, for everyone realizing it doesn't work and quitting, there are two more just starting.


Man did you sum that up nicely. It's a scam. Not much different than the junk emails I get from time to time: "Make $7,465.76 on AUTOPILOT!! No work involved!!" I guess there's one difference, you don't kill your car in the deal.

I wonder if Kalanick is Bernie Madoff's illegitimate son?


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> The more that quit the more businesses for the rest of us.


Oh, do you have a hard lesson coming. You should listen to those that have already had experience with the scam outfit.

I tell everyone. If you want to drive, get a CDL. You won't get rich, but you can get a *real *job. It took me about (4) months and (2) rate cuts to finally quit, when I knew I should have been doing something else from the start.

People are so desperate (and gullible) however, they'll keep coming in droves.


----------



## Markisonit

DriverJ said:


> Oh, do you have a hard lesson coming. You should listen to those that have already had experience with the scam outfit.
> 
> I tell everyone. If you want to drive, get a CDL. You won't get rich, but you can get a *real *job. It took me about (4) months and (2) rate cuts to finally quit, when I knew I should have been doing something else from the start.
> 
> People are so desperate (and gullible) however, they'll keep coming in droves.


I have a cdl with all endorsements and 40 years of experience. 
After 9 months of doing Uber, I far prefer it over trucking. I was sick of that meat grinder. 
Those that get on here and talk all that smack and think they know so much about how bad Uber is, obviously are not smart enough to have a good strategy and plan to make it work. I'm doing just fine. The attitudes I see on display here are the exact attitudes my pax tell me about. 
So go get yourself a real job. There is a garbage truck out there waiting on you to ride on the rear. 
When you leave (and we are all glad to see you exit stage left), that means more for me. 
I've been to that office and have seen the quality of people there desperate to drive for Uber and I can tell to a man which ones will fail. 
Th stupid ones cop an attitude and leave as they are bad mouthing on the way out the door. 
Again, I'm doing fine so adios mf.


----------



## Uber10

Markisonit said:


> I have a cdl with all endorsements and 40 years of experience.
> After 9 months of doing Uber, I far prefer it over trucking. I was sick of that meat grinder.
> Those that get on here and talk all that smack and think they know so much about how bad Uber is, obviously are not smart enough to have a good strategy and plan to make it work. I'm doing just fine. The attitudes I see on display here are the exact attitudes my pax tell me about.
> So go get yourself a real job. There is a garbage truck out there waiting on you to ride on the rear.
> When you leave (and we are all glad to see you exit stage left), that means more for me.
> I've been to that office and have seen the quality of people there desperate to drive for Uber and I can tell to a man which ones will fail.
> Th stupid ones cop an attitude and leave as they are bad mouthing on the way out the door.
> Again, I'm doing fine so adios mf.


You quit driving trucks for Uber?
man your DAT report must be shitty.
Driving trucks you make a minimum of 30k take home after taxes, you can't say the same with Uber.


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> I have a cdl with all endorsements and 40 years of experience.
> After 9 months of doing Uber, I far prefer it over trucking. I was sick of that meat grinder.
> Those that get on here and talk all that smack and think they know so much about how bad Uber is, obviously are not smart enough to have a good strategy and plan to make it work. I'm doing just fine. The attitudes I see on display here are the exact attitudes my pax tell me about.
> So go get yourself a real job. There is a garbage truck out there waiting on you to ride on the rear.
> When you leave (and we are all glad to see you exit stage left), that means more for me.
> I've been to that office and have seen the quality of people there desperate to drive for Uber and I can tell to a man which ones will fail.
> Th stupid ones cop an attitude and leave as they are bad mouthing on the way out the door.
> Again, I'm doing fine so adios mf.


You're driving for Uber dumbass, you're not doing okay. You're poor, desperate, and stupid. You're working for Uber, remember? You're a loser. You can better yourself, but not when you're unwilling to listen to people that are more intelligent, and also have more experience than yourself. You ****ing mentally challenged ******s have to learn for yourself.

Notice all the Uber cheerleaders come and go in a flash on here? It's for a reason. Oh, that's right, you're new in the forum. I imagine you'll be gone before I get this posted. Heading to the next temp. service are you? Maybe sell some plasma?

Get some training or an education, get a real job, and I think the childish ,"I'm a loser so I'm gonna stomp my feet" attitude will be gone.

Be gone peasant.


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> I have a cdl with all endorsements and 40 years of experience.
> After 9 months of doing Uber, I far prefer it over trucking. I was sick of that meat grinder.
> Those that get on here and talk all that smack and think they know so much about how bad Uber is, obviously are not smart enough to have a good strategy and plan to make it work. I'm doing just fine. The attitudes I see on display here are the exact attitudes my pax tell me about.
> So go get yourself a real job. There is a garbage truck out there waiting on you to ride on the rear.
> When you leave (and we are all glad to see you exit stage left), that means more for me.
> I've been to that office and have seen the quality of people there desperate to drive for Uber and I can tell to a man which ones will fail.
> Th stupid ones cop an attitude and leave as they are bad mouthing on the way out the door.
> Again, I'm doing fine so adios mf.


Read my post. *I DO NOT WORK FOR UBER! *Which words do you not understand? *I HAVE A REAL JOB!* I have paid vacations, sick days, health, dental and vision insurance. I even get paid a decent wage by my employer instead of paying them like you do with Uber.

Stupid people really try my nerves. Go away, go away now. I hereby revoke your posting privileges Uberboy.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber10 said:


> You quit driving trucks for Uber?
> man your DAT report must be shitty.
> Driving trucks you make a minimum of 30k take home after taxes, you can't say the same with Uber.


Yeah, but with Uber you get to be a part of "The Next Big Thing!" Sure, you lose money, ruin your car, and get laughed at, but....uhm.....what's the good part?

People are such idiots.


----------



## Markisonit

You clowns make me laugh. I left a job where I was pulling down $70k+ per year because I was SICK OF THAT SHIT. I'm not in Uber for the money. I trucked for 40 years. That's a frekkin nuf. And, Uber is not all I do.
Money is of no issue to me. Peace of mind is and I do Uber when I damn well please and come home when I damn well please and stay home and not work when I damn well please. I'm retired, have a hell of a lot more life experiences than most all of you combined. But you young guns don't get it, you'll never get it. Keep on working for "da man". 
30 minute lunch break is over. Go punch that clock, your $10 an hour job is awaiting you.


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> You clowns make me laugh. I left a job where I was pulling down $70k+ per year because I was SICK OF THAT SHIT. I'm not in Uber for the money. I trucked for 40 years. That's a frekkin nuf. And, Uber is not all I do.
> Money is of no issue to me. Peace of mind is and I do Uber when I damn well please and come home when I damn well please and stay home and not work when I damn well please. I'm retired, have a hell of a lot more life experiences than most all of you combined. But you young guns don't get it, you'll never get it. Keep on working for "da man".
> 30 minute lunch break is over. Go punch that clock, your $10 an hour job is awaiting you.





Markisonit said:


> I left a job where I was pulling down $70k+ per year


Thought you said you were a truck driver?



Markisonit said:


> I'm not in Uber for the money


Then Uber is perfect for you!



Markisonit said:


> have a hell of a lot more life experiences than most all of you combined


Anytime someone starts making assumptions they believe to be factual, I know they're not worth listening to. I'm (55) years old, have plenty of life experience, and I'm more than intelligent enough to spot a scam (Uber) when I see one. (I have a calculator too!)

There's several types of people that come to this forum, I suspect you're either an Uber shill outright, quite possibly just a troll, or, more probable, you're a 20/30-something y/o that has no real direction, no education, no training, and most likely - NO HOPE! You thought you'd found your fortune in Uber, and may even be stupid enough to still believe the lies. That explains all the anger, and false hope.

There was a lady in the Pacific northwest that sent her and her husband's entire life savings (some $400,000) to some Nigerian scammers. Even after her family, her bank, and police detectives told her it was a scam, she continued to send money because she couldn't accept the fact that it was a scam, and what money she had sent, was gone forever. Uber is the Nigerian scammers, and you son, are the foolish, gullible lady/victim. Accept the facts, cut your loses, and find some direction in your life.

There is a way out of mommy's basement, but it's not Uber - I promise.

P.S. Thank you for lying about being a CDL - licensed truck driver. I feel proud that someone would lie in order to (even falsely) obtain some qualification I acquired many years ago.

Now be gone, I'm tired of providing a free education to your dumb ass.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

^^^Wow I would put these 2 in the same basket ^^^^

But they don't even like their own species


----------



## secretadmirer

DriverJ said:


> Thought you said you were a truck driver?
> 
> Then Uber is perfect for you!
> 
> Anytime someone starts making assumptions they believe to be factual, I know they're not worth listening to. I'm (55) years old, have plenty of life experience, and I'm more than intelligent enough to spot a scam (Uber) when I see one. (I have a calculator too!)
> 
> There's several types of people that come to this forum, I suspect you're either an Uber shill outright, quite possibly just a troll, or, more probable, you're a 20/30-something y/o that has no real direction, no education, no training, and most likely - NO HOPE! You thought you'd found your fortune in Uber, and may even be stupid enough to still believe the lies. That explains all the anger, and false hope.
> 
> There was a lady in the Pacific northwest that sent her and her husband's entire life savings (some $400,000) to some Nigerian scammers. Even after her family, her bank, and police detectives told her it was a scam, she continued to send money because she couldn't accept the fact that it was a scam, and what money she had sent, was gone forever. Uber is the Nigerian scammers, and you son, are the foolish, gullible lady/victim. Accept the facts, cut your loses, and find some direction in your life.
> 
> There is a way out of mommy's basement, but it's not Uber - I promise.
> 
> P.S. Thank you for lying about being a CDL - licensed truck driver. I feel proud that someone would lie in order to (even falsely) obtain some qualification I acquired many years ago.
> 
> Now be gone, I'm tired of providing a free education to your dumb ass.







driver J he might have been a truckdriver like the video... just went overboard a bit and decided to driver uber for relaxation


----------



## Markisonit

DriverJ said:


> Thought you said you were a truck driver?
> 
> Then Uber is perfect for you!
> 
> Anytime someone starts making assumptions they believe to be factual, I know they're not worth listening to. I'm (55) years old, have plenty of life experience, and I'm more than intelligent enough to spot a scam (Uber) when I see one. (I have a calculator too!)
> 
> There's several types of people that come to this forum, I suspect you're either an Uber shill outright, quite possibly just a troll, or, more probable, you're a 20/30-something y/o that has no real direction, no education, no training, and most likely - NO HOPE! You thought you'd found your fortune in Uber, and may even be stupid enough to still believe the lies. That explains all the anger, and false hope.
> 
> There was a lady in the Pacific northwest that sent her and her husband's entire life savings (some $400,000) to some Nigerian scammers. Even after her family, her bank, and police detectives told her it was a scam, she continued to send money because she couldn't accept the fact that it was a scam, and what money she had sent, was gone forever. Uber is the Nigerian scammers, and you son, are the foolish, gullible lady/victim. Accept the facts, cut your loses, and find some direction in your life.
> 
> There is a way out of mommy's basement, but it's not Uber - I promise.
> 
> P.S. Thank you for lying about being a CDL - licensed truck driver. I feel proud that someone would lie in order to (even falsely) obtain some qualification I acquired many years ago.
> 
> Now be gone, I'm tired of providing a free education to your dumb ass.


Ok Mr. Smartass, How many safe driving years do you have? I can prove my creds but can you? I doubt it.
How many endorsements do you have? None I suppose. A motorcycle endorsement I suppose, maybe.
You have nothing. I was also a manager of 200+ people in trucking! Were you? DOubt it.
You didn't read I retired.
Keep on filling out your logbook hourly for your class B-CDL and STFU goober.
Talk about a fraud.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

What are the odds of these two 
Findin each other here

You 2 get a room


----------



## Markisonit

20yearsdriving said:


> What are the odds of these two
> Findin each other here
> 
> You 2 get a room


Shut up rookie.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Markisonit said:


> Shut up rookie.


The uber hero vs uber hater

Both a-holes 
LOL!!! Priceless


----------



## Markisonit

You're quite funny for a dumbass.


----------



## Huberis

Karl_Baden said:


> Oh, lord. What you've described is hardly characteristic of Uber/Lyft drivers. Also, WTF? We're all lazy schmucks who "don't want to work"? Get outta here.


That reflects a poor reading of his post. Not even close.


----------



## SpecialK

UBERisaLOSER said:


> former uber driver out.


What was your proverbial straw?


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> Ok Mr. Smartass, How many safe driving years do you have? I can prove my creds but can you? I doubt it.
> How many endorsements do you have? None I suppose. A motorcycle endorsement I suppose, maybe.
> You have nothing. I was also a manager of 200+ people in trucking! Were you? DOubt it.
> You didn't read I retired.
> Keep on filling out your logbook hourly for your class B-CDL and STFU goober.
> Talk about a fraud.


You're an Uber driver. Trust me, I'm doing better than you, much better.

Isn't it about time for you to disappear like you Uber Boys always do?

Be gone. I heard Lyft is hiring!


----------



## Markisonit

Yes I am an Uber Driver. I guess you are as well since you are on in this forum blathering on about how bad it is.
All of the Uber haters that claim to be drivers, or should I say wannabees such as yourself, get on here and *****, complain and moan.
If you are Mr. Super Trucker like you claim, what are you doing trolling an Uber forum...Talk about a loser.
Yep bloviating idiots are a dime a dozen. Don't you wish you had some credibility? Can't stand it that you don't


----------



## UberHammer

Markisonit said:


> I'm not in Uber for the money.


"Uber for the fun of it!"

(new marketing slogan)


----------



## secretadmirer

UberHammer said:


> "Uber for the fun of it!"
> 
> (new marketing slogan)


In my case it was "Uber for the laugh of it"


----------



## Markisonit

And, I've said all I'm going to say about it in this thread.


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> Yes I am an Uber Driver. I guess you are as well since you are on in this forum blathering on about how bad it is.
> All of the Uber haters that claim to be drivers, or should I say wannabees such as yourself, get on here and *****, complain and moan.
> If you are Mr. Super Trucker like you claim, what are you doing trolling an Uber forum...Talk about a loser.
> Yep bloviating idiots are a dime a dozen. Don't you wish you had some credibility? Can't stand it that you don't


Actually, I'm not an Uber driver. Can you read? Should I upload audio files of my posts?

I'm on here to hopefully help others to avoid making a huge mistake. Many, many have done so, and greatly regret it. Obviously, you're committed to making that mistake, so please do. You idiots come along, one after another, then just as quickly disappear, your tail between your legs. Never so much as a _"Thank you for trying to help me kind sir."_ 

I've said on here many times - in some (very few) areas, maybe Uber pays enough for some to do it. Of course others seem to be content bumming change on the street also. Personally, I can't think of any location where I would drive for Uber (X at least), unless maybe it would be the Hamptons, ($3.35/mile the last time I looked.) Again, some may have figured out a way to make it worthwhile, but with the *EXTREMELY LOW RETURN, EXTREMELY HIGH RISK and the DESTRUCTION of MY CAR*, I wouldn't even consider it for even close to $1.00/mile, which is what it is in my market. Uber satisfies it's greed (as best it can) by knowing that there is always an endless supply of desperate, as well as gullible individuals with an automobile and a pulse. (No brain necessary, (or desired by Uber))

I can tell from your anger, and lack of intelligence, that you're desperate, and I sincerely feel for you, but driving for Uber isn't the answer. I realize you're of a fairly advanced age (didn't you say 65?), but that's no reason to give up. Get some training, some education. It's never too late. Look into some of the MOOCs online. Maybe you can get something working from home, since you won't have a car soon, if you're really driving for Uber. 

Anger, poverty, and lack of education and/or skills will only make your situation worse.

*THE TRUTH! YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH*!


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> And, I've said all I'm going to say about it in this thread.


No you haven't. Not until you realize the truth about Uber, and slither away like all the rest.


----------



## Markisonit

As I said, hearing from a bunch of frauds is of no interest to me. You all slither way. I'm done discussing this with incompetent people.


----------



## DriverJ

Markisonit said:


> As I said, hearing from a bunch of frauds is of no interest to me. You all slither way. I'm done discussing this with incompetent people.


Are you really done this time? You lied last time. Why should we believe anything you say. You operate your vehicle for pennies per mile, at great risk, but you tell us how great Uber is. Do you see why you have a credibility problem? That makes absolutely no sense. You'll disappear very soon. It hasn't failed to happen yet. Goodbye, in advance.


----------



## Clifford Chong

You have to be naive to even call Uber a McJob - It's clearly much worse than that.


----------



## DriverJ

Clifford Chong said:


> You have to be naive to even call Uber a McJob - It's clearly much worse than that.


There's a man that knows it's charity work.


----------



## really not

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


*Finally wised up eh!*


----------



## LeafBoy

Will be saying this every time I go to the airport.

Sorry you are leaving. I'm just getting started. Will try to have thick skin from all the comments I've read. Only doing this part part time so I probably won't get burnt out. Blue skies sir.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Hi, LeafBoy.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
*
This a forum where many drivers let out frustrations, share information with new ppl like you, and share our experiences. Click on the bold lettering above for more posts related to being new.

Welcome, and Uber On!


----------



## really not

Another one bites the dust... Just a matter of time for the rest to say... I QUIT.


----------



## UberNorthStar

really not Isobutane everyone will quit. Most of us do not want to see another generation of drivers duped by Uber.


----------



## Jamesh

East Westerner said:


> They could care less, really. All of my 5-dollar customers think we make really good money. Some of them will become drivers themselves . We're becoming a pyramid organization that is based on new drivers coming in all the time.Think Amway or ACN.
> I will be doing Uber full time for 3 more months , than I am out too.
> Until then - what Uber offers is OK enough I guess. My ratings are good, I treat customers well.
> But 6 moth you have been doing this sounds like a good timeframe. Too bad they offer nothing to keep good drivers. The whole model is based on new drivers coming in.


Yes, it is a pyramid scheme with the money going to the top and false information that drvers earn $35 an hour being put out there by the company. At the current fares, that is not possible in most areas. Pyramid schemes are illegal in most States and should be addressed by a competent litigator. As more drivers are put out there without a cap, drivers will make even less as riders remain the same but amount of drivers increase.


----------



## melxjr

AintWorthIt said:


> Get on the happy uber driver Facebook page. There are a ton of folks who just don't get it, sad really. Some of them would probably drive for .50 a mile and honestly we all know another rate cut is coming.


They only see those first numbers. You know before the comish.


----------



## black dynamite

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 6 month uber driver with ~800 trips completed. Sending the phone back after I receive my paycheck next week.
> 
> I should preface this by saying that I hate technology, social media, web 2.0, smartphones...and I'm somewhat of a misanthrope already but driving for Uber has solidified that. Note, I'm actually a pretty nice and agreeable person when I'm treated with respect. However, this job is the worst. The money ain't shit. The riders are insufferable. The app sucks, the company sucks, the pay is a joke.
> 
> I am done with yuppie trendy ******bags who have $200 bar tabs but can't toss me $5 on their $2.40 ride.
> I am done with not being tipped.
> I am done with the inane small talk.
> I am done dealing with IQs well under 80.
> I am done dealing with Neanderthals.
> I am done being treated like a subhuman.
> I am done kissing ass.
> I am done being a slave.
> I am done having to listen to shitty "music".
> I am done with cops and traffic.
> I am done working for this joke of a company that treats its drivers like shit.
> I am done being afraid to make real money at a real job.
> I am done doubting myself.
> I am done being AFRAID to fail.
> 
> I understand for some people this seems like your only option. It's not. DARE to make a change in your life, even if it means borrowing money, maxing out your CCs, taking out a cash advance...ANYTHING is better than life as an uber slave.
> 
> I'm half-joking with my financial advice. After all, anyone who drives for uber can't be doing too well in life. It's sad but true. We obviously made some bad mistakes to get to this point but we can fix them starting NOW. UBER is not the solution. It's just a ****ing joke. Waste of time an energy. Think of all the bullshit you've put up with with this soul-destroying, thankless, bullshit job. (oh sure, 66% of the pax are pleasant enough, but the 10% of absolute garbage make it unbearable for me).
> 
> **** travis. **** his little ratings. **** his trendy little platform, **** his company, **** his employees, **** his customers.
> 
> For anyone out there with marketable skills, higher education, or even high intellect and drive, QUIT THIS JOKE OF A MCJOB and follow your dreams. I know the unknown is scary. But I'll take it over the shitty known of life as an uber driver.
> 
> former uber driver out.


Hell yeah! Well said!


----------



## black dynamite

UberHammer said:


> So you're done?


LOL


----------



## SECOTIME

McUbernalds


----------

